# Focal Utopia Be tweeters. 99 cents!!!



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Focal Utopia Be Beryllium Tweeters (pair) - eBay (item 260645069099 end time Aug-05-10 20:42:19 PDT)


----------



## pika_ (Feb 18, 2007)

what happened? i was already bidding on these... :mean:


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Someone offered a price, which I accepted, and sent me the money already.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Did your auction have a "Buy It Now, or Best Offer" option on it? Because if it didn't, that's lamer than _lame_ to put up an auction, and then end it early because you got an "outside" offer to end the auction early.  That's the kind of thing that makes ebay a suck-ass place to do business.

For the record, I've _never_ ended an auction early, though I've had plenty of offers to do so. It's patently unfair to those who have placed bids, to yank an auction that people are actively bidding on. I tell 'em "No, I won't end the auction early, but good luck bidding!"

Of course, if your game is to avoid paying ebay fees, then perhaps you shouldn't be using their service?


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah. And if the auction ended at 2$. And i was offered 200? Please don't honestly tell me that you would have sold them for 2$ when you were offered 200$. That would be lamer than lame. 

Ive sold numerous items on eBay and have always paid the fees. So that's obviously not my game. 

It had a BIN. But when someone bids, it removes that option.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

EternalGraphics808 said:


> Yeah. And if the auction ended at 2$. And i was offered 200? Please don't honestly tell me that you would have sold them for 2$ when you were offered 200$. That would be lamer than lame.
> 
> Ive sold numerous items on eBay and have always paid the fees. So that's obviously not my game.
> 
> It had a BIN. But when someone bids, it removes that option.



Ever heard of "Reserve" or a higher starting bid? Kinda explodes your argument...


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Reserve price auctions are a waste f everyones time. If you want a certain amount. Put it for that amount. 
I started it at 99c because as they were damaged I did not know what they were worth. 

Don't see how that explodes my argument. But hey. You know what they say about opinions


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

who the hell gave more then 99 cents for tweeters yer dog chewed on?

Not sure how you can let that happen to speakers like that....


----------



## pika_ (Feb 18, 2007)

EternalGraphics808 said:


> Yeah. And if the auction ended at 2$. And i was offered 200? Please don't honestly tell me that you would have sold them for 2$ when you were offered 200$. That would be lamer than lame.
> 
> Ive sold numerous items on eBay and have always paid the fees. So that's obviously not my game.
> 
> It had a BIN. But when someone bids, it removes that option.


whatever... what is done is done! but it's really unfair..

btw what happened to the tweeters? did they have a possible fix?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Not fair? WTF is wrong with you people? He's not morally obligated to let the listing run its course.


----------



## pika_ (Feb 18, 2007)

> Reasons for ending a listing early
> 
> When you end a listing early or make other last-minute changes, buyers may feel disappointed. However, sometimes there is a valid reason why you need to end a listing early.
> 
> ...


From ebay.com... yada yada it's ok i didn't have a plan for them anyway


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

All that says is that bidders may be disappointed, which y'all may be. But this he's being unfair or his argument is "exploded" is straight nonsense. If it were a charity auction, y'all would have a point.


----------



## pika_ (Feb 18, 2007)




----------

